# 1967 Cal 34' here.



## pipacool (Feb 14, 2012)

Hello fellow Sailors. I'm looking for some advice and even some equipment for my boat. I discovered a bend in the boom on my Cal 34 last summer. I noticed it just after I purchased and installed a new loose footed main sail. I have a cabin top traveler which the PO installed. I love the forward traveler and now would like to replace the bending boom before it goes. Any suggestions on how and where I could find one? I think that the boom is 14 feet. I also want to cut a hole in the cabin op forward of the hatch to install a 20 x 20 hatch. Any insight would be much appreciated.

thanks. 
Love my old Cal Girl


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

Yes Sir,
Got to love the Cal's, Have you tried Ebay for the boom ,if you got the length you have the right fittings.As far as cutting a hole in the deck other than glass work I don't think you would have structural issues.....Dale


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

I did have another thought , you might find a small mast off old boat , cut it down & add your hardwear... Dale


----------

